# Colour of horse urine



## vicm2509 (6 December 2007)

Maybe a strange question but what colour is it supposed to be. Now I know yellow obviously but is it supposed to be almost clear yellow, dark yellow, light brown?? 

Does it depend on your horses diet?

Barons is dark yellow from what I can see although I have never exactly taken a cup full to examine though.

I feel like I am always looking for things to check, I am so paranoid


----------



## Shilasdair (6 December 2007)

It can vary from light to dark yellow...and can also be cloudy.  I wouldn't worry too much unless it appears very dark, or reddy brown or 'smells of violets' (if you're into urine sniffing 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)  which can be signs of rhabdomyelosis, or the horse is straining to pass urine which could be dehydration, a urinary or kidney infection, or sometimes colic symptoms.
If your horse is really ill...I'm sure you'll know 
	
	
		
		
	


	




S


----------



## Donkeymad (6 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 rhabdomyelosis 

[/ QUOTE ] 

What is that please?


----------



## Guinness (6 December 2007)

Exertional Rhabdomyolsis is another name for Azouturia or Tying-up


----------



## Donkeymad (6 December 2007)

Oh, OK. Thanks, I know what that is


----------



## Shilasdair (6 December 2007)

I thought it was spelt rhabdoMYELOSIS  as it was to do with myelin?   Anyway, here's a link:

http://www.theequine.co.uk/?Your_Horse%2...Health:Azoturia

S


----------



## Guinness (6 December 2007)

Oh I have no idea, Im probably wrong!


----------



## LeneHorse (6 December 2007)

I had to take a sample from my old horse and the vet said keep it in the fridge overnight until he could collect it in the morning. It looked like organic apple juice (the cloudy stuff). I obviously could not tell OH there was a horse urine sample in the fridge so I had to hide it behind some other stuff in case he thought it was apple juice and drank it. (I got away with it!).


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (7 December 2007)

Oh LeneHorse what a hoot about horse pee in the fridge! I used to know a Uni Biology Prof who was doing some research into seabirds and he used to store rotting seagull corpses in his home freezer!!! He's divorced now and I can't say I'm surprised!!!


----------

